# At Bent Creek



## RuralEngineer (Jul 28, 2013)

Enjoying bent creek resort this weekend.  The resort is in great condition and 100% occupied.

Stephen


----------



## winger (Jul 28, 2013)

How does the quality of the resort compare to other Diamond properties?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Exterior is wonderful as they blend in nicely with the woods.  Missing granite countertops and upgraded appliances.  Otherwise the units are nice.  I like the screened decks.

Stephen


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jul 30, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> Exterior is wonderful as they blend in nicely with the woods.  *Missing granite countertops and upgraded appliances.*  Otherwise the units are nice.  I like the screened decks.
> 
> Stephen



We were there last fall, and our 3rd floor unit had it all... the upgrades were all in-your-face, including the power flush toilets. (so to speak!)  Our screened-in deck did have a hot-tub, but I would not be surprised if they went the way of Williamsburg, if a true cost/benefit analysis is to be done.

The real gem at Bent Creek IMO, is the staff; *they are among the most friendly and polite, and accommodating, as anywhere you can compare.*  I think this property is one of DRI's crown jewels.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Aug 1, 2013)

*Staff*

Agree the staff were great.  I was in a deluxe 1BR that did not have the hot tub in the porch.  I was told that the difference between deluxe and regular 1 BR is the fire place.

The update was very low key.  They have a lot of room to expand at bent creek.


----------

